# Showing them we Care



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

There's been many that have gone through some sort of hardship lately. I wanted to create this thread to show them additional support. Feel free to tag someone that you know has gone through a hard time!

@Southern by choice ... You are very dear to me, and I sympathize with your grief. I know losing Callie has been hard for you and @Goat Whisperer... Hugs to you both!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

@Baymule... The story of the ewe you lost is so sad. I know you love your sheep; you do great with them! Thanks for being an encouragement to me when I lost Shaya... Those words were greatly appreciated. Keep your chin up!


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 23, 2016)

@samssimonsays I said a big prayer for you and sadie tonight


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 24, 2016)

Thank you so much. 

This is such a heart warming post.


----------



## TAH (Dec 25, 2016)

@AClark and his German Shepherd .


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks like Bay & Sam are covered. 
I feel for both of you guys 

Of course @BlessedWithGoats with her recent losses  

@Green Acres Farm with her GSD as well


----------



## babsbag (Dec 25, 2016)

There have been so many...I simply can't remember them all.  
@OneFineAcre ...Your kitty Zoey and your buckling.
@Latestarter...Misty (I hope I have that name right)
@Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer ...sweet sweet Callie, and Star, and your LaMancha Buck. 
@Baymule ...her lambs and ewe.
@BlessedWithGoats...losing your goats so close together
@samssimonsays ...Rumley and everything you are going through with Sadie. 

There are others. I just want everyone to know that we are all like family. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## TAH (Dec 26, 2016)

@Hens and Roos...Your granddad . 

@BlessedWithGoats and Basil .


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks @TAH


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 26, 2016)

@Ferguson K and Onyx


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Dec 26, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looks like Bay & Sam are covered.
> I feel for both of you guys
> 
> Of course @BlessedWithGoats with her recent losses
> ...


Thank you. I miss her. I know you miss Callie terribly, too.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> @Hens and Roos...Your granddad .
> 
> @BlessedWithGoats and Basil .



thank you


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2016)

@luvmypets...her chicks favorite chicken and several other chickens die.


----------



## TAH (Dec 27, 2016)

@Finge just lost her buckling .


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 27, 2016)

@OneFineAcre for Fortunato & Coleus

@Hens and Roos for her dad & Maggie

@ragdollcatlady her kitty


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 27, 2016)

@luvmypets for Mammy and her other sheep she has lost


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 27, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @OneFineAcre for Fortunato & Coleus
> 
> @Hens and Roos for her dad & Maggie
> 
> @ragdollcatlady her kitty



Thank you for the consideration.

Sending  to everyone that has lost a loved one this year, human or animal.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 18, 2017)

@Sweetened with the bucks she lost


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 19, 2017)

@BlessedWithGoats with all the goats she's lost!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> @BlessedWithGoats with all the goats she's lost!



x2
also @misfitmorgan


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 19, 2017)

X2 for @misfitmorgan on the recent loss of her Brother and her DH's Granddad


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 22, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> @Sweetened with the bucks she lost


Awh... you too hun!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks much guys


----------



## TAH (Jan 23, 2017)

Hope your doing okay!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm alright, its just very hard.


----------



## TAH (Jan 24, 2017)

misfitmorgan said:


> I'm alright, its just very hard.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2017)

@samssimonsays how are you doing? 
@sadieml how are things going for you? @luvmypets I know its hard for you when your Dad is away... Glad your Grandma is doing better!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 2, 2017)

Awe thank you @BlessedWithGoats I am holding in there. 

How are you doing?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 2, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> Awe thank you @BlessedWithGoats I am holding in there.
> 
> How are you doing?


By the Grace of God I'm holding in there too.  Thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 3, 2017)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> By the Grace of God I'm holding in there too.  Thank you!


That is so good to hear. It is all we can ever do. Just hang on tight and hold on.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> That is so good to hear. It is all we can ever do. Just hang on tight and hold on.


 and


----------



## TAH (Feb 9, 2017)

@ragdollcatlady sorry you lost the two kids and your 9 year old SLW chicken! 

@Kaye and her baby rabbits! 

@BlessedWithGoats and miracle! 
!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you @TAH that was sweet!


----------



## Kaye (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks @TAH you're awesome!!


----------

